# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Dojenje na Manduševcu i 3. RMK

## Nera

Bilo jučer na svim vijestima - HRT, Nova, RTL
Sjajno je za promociju dojenja u javnosti! 
Maja je divna. Kak to uvijek jednostavno i lijepo objasni!  :Smile:

----------


## darva

Jutros u Slobodnoj Dalmaciji foto dana  :D

----------


## Nera

Imam sve snimke s TV-a sa svih vijesti i dosta slika s 3.RMK (moje i MM-ove).
Ivka, donesem ti na 1. Rodin dan za roditelje.

----------

